# Wal-Mart registered provider?



## sameakman (Oct 8, 2008)

I am located in western Pa.

The local Wal Mart has used a local lawn care company to handle the snow removal and ice control the past two years. I talked to the store manager before last season and he informed me that this company was in the second year of a two year contract and he was not happy with there service. But, he had contacted the Wal Mart Corp and been told that the contract would be honored for its entirety. 

This individual used one pick up with a plow and a tailgate spreader to do entire lot and a at times hired a couple backhoes w/o pushers to move piles of snow. Often he did not show up until after 8am and piled snow without any order. I understand Wal Mart supplied him with bagged salt so maybe that was his reason for using the tailgate spreader.

I will be using a backhoe with pushbox, a skid steer with pushbox and a F550 with Blizzzard 8611 and Hi Way Spreader

QUESTIONS: 

Can anyone give me there experience with dealing with Wal Mart?

Do I need to register with Wal Mart as a Service Provider?

How is this done? 

Can anyone tell me who I contact at corporate to register if this is necessary?

I would appreciate any informative posts.

Thanks


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

go to the commercial section, look up the USM thread


----------



## sameakman (Oct 8, 2008)

As I stated in my post, this Wal Mart uses a local guy. His contract was with Wal Mart not USM


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

sameakman;1056229 said:


> Do I need to register with Wal Mart as a Service Provider?
> 
> How is this done?
> 
> ...


I would think the store manager you spoke with can answer your questions.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

sameakman;1056323 said:


> As I stated in my post, this Wal Mart uses a local guy. His contract was with Wal Mart not USM


Talk with the manager again and look at the USM thread again... Usm added a bunch more Wally Worlds...... GOOD LUCK WITH THAT!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

sameakman;1056229 said:


> Do I need to register with Wal Mart as a Service Provider?
> 
> How is this done?


It's been a while since I had contact with WM but if I remember correctly there's a website that runs you through the steps necessary in order to become a contractor/supplier/service provider.

Perhaps if you Google "contracting with Walmart" or something along those lines you'll find the site I'm talking about.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by sameakman
> 
> Do I need to register with Wal Mart as a Service Provider?
> ...


I filled out that paperwork as well, never heard anything after that. I guess what I'm getting at is if you have an "in" with the store manager use that route.


----------



## tman3007 (Jul 15, 2007)

Yup...just like Buckwheat and Mick76 said. Go to the USM and Walmart threads. Corporate Walmart has informed all stores in the country to not sign any new contracts period. You will have to try to get the Walmart location through USM now. They will now handle all outdoor maintenance (plow, mow, sweep, etc...)

Good Luck


----------



## rleach (Nov 11, 2010)

i am a walmart -USM contrator doing Walmarts it is not the easyest thing to do there is a lot of paper work and you must have equipment and hourly man power to do it. you must show them you are a company with trucks and people. here is the the web www.usmservices.com phone 1-800-355-4000 if you need to be a walmart vender i dont have that with me you can e-mail me and i will get it or ask me questions [email protected] Rick


----------



## fci (Sep 7, 2008)

USM does not have them all. Three local Wal-marts fired USM last year and is now using the original independent contractor. I talked to him when he got it back from USM. The store manager just sent pictures of the lot when USM had it and it was bad. Wal-mart asked him to go through USM and he refused to work through USM. Wal-mart pays him hourly and per ton of salt. MAYBE THIS WILL CATCH ON !!!


----------



## BeastMaster (Nov 19, 2005)

Forget wal mart. They wanted me to shoot sparrows in the store (I'm a wildlife control operator) but gave me 150% run around about being a provider. The store manager was clueless. The entire outfit is ran by southern hicks. They're based in Arkansas for Christ's sake ! I told them where to shove it after about day 3 of their crap.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

BeastMaster;1113759 said:


> Forget wal mart. They wanted me to shoot sparrows in the store (I'm a wildlife control operator) but gave me 150% run around about being a provider. The store manager was clueless. The entire outfit is ran by southern hicks. They're based in Arkansas for Christ's sake ! I told them where to shove it after about day 3 of their crap.


They really wanted you to shoot them?? With what kind of gun? Too bad you're so far away, I'd love to help you with a job like that!


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

In my area all the big lot stores are plowed by one year wonders renting equipment. I've never seen any of the people working anything construction and have never seen them period in a town pretty much everyone networks in. I have no clue where they keep finding/shipping them in from but since we didnt pick anything new up again this year I'll assume they have new alumni.


----------

